# Feeling Faint? Salt may not be your enemy....



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Occasionally I experience moments where I feel that I am going to faint.When this happens to me, I open one of those little salt packets from BK or McDonalds. I lick the back of my hand and pour a little salt on the wet spot, as if I was going to do a shot of tequila. I then lick the salt. Usually within a minute the faint feeling disappears.I know this sounds really weird, but I have found it really works.The genesis of this tip came to me from John Hopkins University.Related Readings.... http://www2.primushost.com/~spectrum/salt.html http://homepages.go.com/~cfids/johnshopkins.html I hope this helps you too - NickT


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Nick for the helpful hint. I get lightheaded at times, but find that if I sit for a bit I'm okay. I have never tried the salt lick, but will remember it if I ever get like that. Gee the tequila doesn't sound too bad either. Unfortunately, I can't drink alcohol. Allergy to it. I use to drink like a fish and then discovered that I would turn all red after a couple of drinks. My big drink now is water.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Another old topic I'm bumping up! Lightheadedness/nausea/loss or blurry vision that happens when you stand up, sit up from lying down or stand up for too long is called neurally mediated postural hypotension or orthostatic intolerance. It's basically a temporary drop in blood pressure which happens because the hypothalamus isn't controlling the autonomic nervous system very well. Salt-loading is useful, but you must drink extra water with it for it to help.If you get these symptoms a lot or they are particularly troublesome, ask your doctor for a 24 hour urinary sodium analysis and for a tilt-table test.see: http://ndrf.org/orthostat.htm ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------

